# LARGE black poop



## Svetlana'smom (Jan 6, 2013)

My new Russian tortoise has pooped for the last two days large black poop which looks like the normal urate in it. The first time she went was massive like a small dog and today was alot smaller but still large. I will definitely take a picture of it next time (I'm hoping there isn't a next time that it's that large and black). I have been giving her dandelion greens, romaine and collard greens. She is refusing the pellets dry or soaked along with the soaked veggie mix I have for her. She is out in her rubbermaid container now getting some sun and I will bring her in later and soak her for the first time. In reviewing alot of the threads, I believe I am giving her too many greens but she won't touch the pellets or veggies mix if that's all that is in her dish. Any suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 6, 2013)

You're lucky it's well-formed. Usually when russian tortoises are fed a lot of grocery store greens its a pretty stinky, squishy mess.


----------



## Svetlana'smom (Jan 6, 2013)

emysemys said:


> You're lucky it's well-formed. Usually when russian tortoises are fed a lot of grocery store greens its a pretty stinky, squishy mess.



After letting her sun outside in her container I bought her in and soaked her for 15 minutes and then let her walk around on a few beach towels in the living room and she ended up going again


----------



## EllieN (Jan 6, 2013)

Only here will you find a bunch of people interested in looking at a picture of tortoise poop, myself included. I'm sorry, I'm too inexperienced to have any advice for you - it just cracked me up


----------



## mattgrizzlybear (Jan 6, 2013)

Can you give a size proportion. I could believe it is the size of a pinhead to as large as the tort itself! Maybe a penny or a quarter.


----------



## Yellow Turtle (Jan 6, 2013)

You should not worry too much as long you give it a good diet, good hydration and routine soak. Or in other words "good care". They will poop whenever they like, everywhere and also eat their poop when you don't clean it fast enough.


----------



## Svetlana'smom (Jan 7, 2013)

Svetlana said:


> emysemys said:
> 
> 
> > You're lucky it's well-formed. Usually when russian tortoises are fed a lot of grocery store greens its a pretty stinky, squishy mess.
> ...


It's about 2 inches by 1 inch wide - the first time she went it was huge like 5 x 5


----------

